# experience with fuel system



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

I am currently in the planning phase on restoring a 66 and I hope some people have experience with the fuel system on these cars. What I would like to know is how solid are the fuel lines and tank on this old car? What I mean is without knowing how the system was maintained over almost 50 years what I need to look for? Are there certain areas of the system I should look at closely? Are certain components more likely to fail, need replacing or more likely to be OK? I know there are lots of variations but I just want to know if I am likely to need some replacement or all. 
Thanks


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Most carb rebuild kits are ethanol safe now. You can tell by different colored rubber components (green or brown). Fuel lines don't like ethanol. If it's a toy that will sit from time to time you need to consider the fact that the rubber lines will deteriorate over time. Contact these folks for solutions:

TechAFX | Engineered Performance Solutions

The rest is steel lines and fittings and a gas tank that was zinc plated inside and out, but it didn't fare well with road salt and water in the gas left to sit for long periods (water's heavier and remains in the bottom). New tanks are reasonably priced as are stainless repro fuel lines. In the end it's worth every dime to make your car ethanol friendly.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

There's a rubber fuel line running from the tank to the steel line and one running from the steel line to the pump. I would recommend replacing those if they do not appear to be newer. I would suspect the tank and steel line are fine unless you are picking up rust particles in your filter. If you really want to replace stuff, I agree with Mr 666bbl's comment. Matt


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

There are differences in the fuel system between 4-barrel cars and tri-power cars, as well as between A/C and non A/C cars.

Which is yours?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Beer Guy: solid advice given and the right questions asked. I just replaced the fuel system on my 66 lemans. New Tank and all fuel lines, My friend said why replace the tank if nothing is wrong?

Well after 48 years, even with low mileage, something may be wrong. It certainly looked awful on the outside. hen I took off the old tank and shook it sounded like marble inside, there was no sock at all left on the sending unit, it had completely disintegrated. Used new steel fuel lines from inline tube and steel tank, filter of course etc.

I use and recommend oeitker clamps on fuel lines, they make the most uniform and secure fitting. I use two on each rubbber to steel connection when space allows.

It does matter what the car had and what lines you run. The Ac cars had a 1/4 inch fuel return line. It is liquid not vapor as some say. It was put in by Pontiac engineers to keep the fuel from percolation because AC cars dump the heat from the AC compressor into the engine bay.

I ripped out my AC, don't want it but want all that goes with it, return fuel line, 4 core radiator, 7 blade fan that make car run cool, and especially at idle.

My recommendation is to change tank and lines and system components etc.

Not easy putting in those fuel lines through the frame. but you can do it. Recommend a lift though.

Good luck, car looks great!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*fuel restoration*

I haven't got the car yet. It is in storage for the winter and come spring it is mine! Did not have a chance to examine it very closely so I am unsure of problems except the obvious. Price was way too good to complain!
Thanks one and all for the info.
I did look at the tank and from the outside it looked fine but there was small areas at the edges where there was some rust. My cousin has owned it for the last 30 or so years and drove it "regularly" but I worry about varnish in the lines etc as I don't think she put in stabilizer.
Sounds to me I should count on a complete fuel replacement.
Thanks again.


----------

